# Aberdeen car wash



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

Does anybody know of a decent hand car wash in Aberdeen City centre? Just to get my little runaround a little clean up.


----------



## silverblack (Jan 23, 2011)

There's a no bad one up in Tullos they have various pricing.

http://www.ultimatecarwash.co.uk/


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I was looking at the cars washed at the Trinity Centre car park and they weren't bad at all. 

Park up and go shopping.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Kerr said:


> I was looking at the cars washed at the Trinity Centre car park and they weren't bad at all.
> 
> Park up and go shopping.


Bon accord you mean? would you ever use them for your own car? ive been so tempted as I often park in there as ive not really had the time...


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Jammy J said:


> Bon accord you mean? would you ever use them for your own car? ive been so tempted as I often park in there as ive not really had the time...


Nah, the Trinity centre where Debenhams is.

The cars looked fine that were finished.

Not sure if I would or not. Didn't see anything that worried me.


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

As long as it's not horrendous I'm not bothered. It's an old golf, just want to keep it respectable as it's getting handed down to my little brother. Best clean the interior of the mouldy oranges then lol...


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Kerr said:


> Nah, the Trinity centre where Debenhams is.
> 
> The cars looked fine that were finished.
> 
> Not sure if I would or not. Didn't see anything that worried me.


Ah okay gotcha.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

They actually had a lot of nice cars. 

Last week there was countless nice Mercs, Audis, a Porsche and two Focus Rss sitting there. You get a wide parking space too.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Kerr said:


> They actually had a lot of nice cars.
> 
> Last week there was countless nice Mercs, Audis, a Porsche and two Focus Rss sitting there. You get a wide parking space too.


Guess there good enough for my TT then :lol:

Been so busy with work, I just don't have the time.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Used the trinity one before and I was happy with the results. I think there is one at Union square too which I've heard is good


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've just returned from Ultimate Carwash in tullos. Absolute crap! Bodywork still got dirty bits on it, wheels were just power washed and are still filthy. That was the 'ultimate exterior wash' - I dread to think what the basic wash is like!


----------



## jamesy (Jan 9, 2014)

My girlfriend used the one in Union square car park I think to get her car cleaned, and they done an awful job. I cleaned it in two weeks, you'd think they didn't use a power washer. In between all the cracks of her car still had all the black crap and was disgusting took me an hour to fully clean with it supposedly being cleaned by them. Wouldn't recommend them.


----------



## taylor8 (Mar 26, 2010)

Bon Accord Centre car park is quiet good


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Boys at union sq do I really top job. I've been using them for past 12months since having a baby.


----------



## Rod (Sep 15, 2013)

I would NEVER leave my car in the hands of those shopping washes....no way!


----------



## donkuk (Aug 28, 2012)

My girlfriend was using Union Square shopping centre car park wash for a few months. Car's paintwork was absolutely wasted- scratches all over - wound NEVER get even close to them!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Each to there own. Got chatting to the guy that did mine as I explained I have swissvax on my paintwork so I don't need it waxed. Came back after an hour and he had done an awesome job for £7. 

But at the end of the day you get what you pay for, plus doesnt matter how you wash your car if its used as a daily as its always going to get swirls and your delusional if you think otherwise.


----------

